# Kayak Fishing Manual



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

My *Kayak Fishing Manual* for iPad is now available for download in at least 30 countries, including Australia.











Tap or click on the cover image above, or here to see *Kayak Fishing Manual*'s page on the Apple bookstore.

On that page you can:

*View* the book cover, images of five pages, technical details and reviews[/*]
Get a *free sample* of the book which includes some of the special features (two Galleries, one Movie)[/*]
*Buy the book* and have it on your iPad in minutes.[/*]

*Launch and Reviews*

*Kayak Fishing Manual* was "launched" by Ado in this thread in Main on 13Dec12.

*Kayak Fishing Manual* has been intricately examined and reviewed by AKFF's own (Barrabundy, BigGee, Anselmo, Bertros and SBD). Their complete reviews appear in a thread in Main, here. Here's a brief excerpt from each of the Reviews.

*Barrabundy* _&#8230;The videos are great too, short and to the point and really give the reader a sense of being there&#8230; I would imagine that, for someone who has never been in a kayak, the videos would be getting viewed over and over again&#8230; This will become "The Bible" of kayak fishing!_
[/*]
*BigGee* _&#8230;anyone looking to get into the world of Kayak fishing would do well to purchase this iBook, study it and make informed decisions on what is right or wrong for them personally&#8230;_
[/*]
*Anselmo* _&#8230;The use of technology moves this book from being something great to something truly amazing&#8230; If you have ever had an interest in kayak fishing, or have already started and are looking for a more detailed guide then this book has to be considered essential reading._
[/*]
*Bertros* _&#8230; What an informative and enjoyable read! &#8230; The many videos and image galleries are a great addition to this ebook, and some of the other features will be invaluable for kayakers of all standards as they continue their educational journey._
[/*]
*SBD* _&#8230;Kayak Fishing Manual has managed to exceed my high expectations in every way. The innovative format incorporates fresh design, pictures that zoom to full screen, many of which are entry points to mini galleries, and salient videos embedded throughout, but most of all, the KFM is chock full of hard core kayak fishing wisdom, for both new yak fishos & old salts&#8230; Step one - buy this book!_[/*]

*Gift option*

Say _Thank You_ to a fellow fisho who's done you a good turn. Or maybe you'd like *Kayak Fishing Manual* for *yourself* for your birthday or at Christmas?

An iTunes gift card (available online or at thousands of retailers) or certificate (emailable) allows the recipient to apply the value of the gift toward iTunes store purchases, including *Kayak Fishing Manual*.

More info on iTunes gift cards and certificates, including how to get and use them.

Note: At this time, Apple does not allow direct gifting of digital books, despite what you may read on the above page. But I've suggested that they should as they do with everything else.

Got a question? Add it to this thread, send me a PM or email me [email protected].

I hope you enjoy *Kayak Fishing Manual*, and please provide feedback about the book to me and all on this thread, or direct to me by PM, or email as you wish. Note there's an email link to me on page 2 of the book.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

Any plans to release for other platforms? I would love to read this but refuse to own an apple product..


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

maddog said:


> Any plans to release for other platforms? I would love to read this but refuse to own an apple product..


Hi there maddog

Possibilities may exist for the future, but as far as I know, there is no other platform which supports this sort of interactivity in a single, ownable, uncopiable, package. I'll keep looking for alternatives as I have an open mind. Computers are computers just as kayaks are kayaks. Some are better than others in particular ways. The iPad excels in its field, I think. Incidentally, my first Apple computer was an iPad, which I bought in January 2011. I still own several Windows machines and use them when I need to.

Incidentally, you don't need to own an iPad to view the book. You just need access to one.

Thanks for the question.

Kev


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

> *SBD* _&#8230;Kayak Fishing Manual has managed to exceed my high expectations in every way. The innovative format incorporates fresh design, pictures that zoom to full screen, many of which are entry points to mini galleries, and salient videos embedded throughout, but most of all, the KFM is chock full of hard core kayak fishing wisdom, for both new yak fishos & old salts&#8230; Step one - buy this book!_


Agreed - Kev you have done a great job with this. Your content is superb !

Good Luck


----------

